# Could anybody tell me some good horse topics. I'm trying to write an essay for school



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Well... You can pick a topic on health for example (like founder, or what deworming is for, etc.). Or history of the certain breed (Arab, QH, TB).


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

What grade level are you at? Does it have to be a specific type of paper?

You could write about your favorite breed or discipline, you could do a persuasive paper about something in the horse industry you feel strongly about, you could write about why you like horses or the first time you rode a horse.

Knowing more about the requirements for the paper can help bring about more ideas


----------



## Katesrider011 (Oct 29, 2010)

You could write about the behaviors of horses.


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

I'm a 10th grader and I have to do 12th grade work, like writing a 2 page essay on a topic of my choice. So i chose horses, but not sure what to write about them. my teacher said that it has a to be persuasive paper. hmm..?


----------



## iloverascal777 (Sep 17, 2010)

Well think about something you feel strongly about with horses like abuse...or you could tell talk about how horseback riding is, infact, a sport despite many people's ridiculous beliefs. Explain how it works muscles that most other work outs don't, and how it takes a strong emotional and physical commitment, especially in competition. Orrr, you could talk about different training techniques and what you think is the best way to train a horse. 

Hope this helped!


----------



## Tymer (Dec 28, 2009)

A paper I'm considering right now (a huge, enormous, potentially 20 page paper) is the commercialization of horses and how it has negatively impacted the industry. You can go sooooooo far with it, but at the same time not at all. Every little girl wants a a mommy and daddy and baby pony in their backyard and they're alllll sooo pretty. Does this bother you? I've started prewriting for this paper and it gets INTENSE!


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

What about writing about face whorls? Whorls are the little round patch of hair on the horse's face. Supposedly it is a blueprint of their brain and can show how easy or hard the horse will be to train, how reactive and smart it is. Some say it's a science while others say it isn't. You could write about how the theory works and then do some case studies of horses and what their owners say about their horse's personalities. It could potentially be very persuasive.


----------



## loveBradforever (Oct 6, 2010)

thanks everybody! This really helped!!!! MyBoyPuck, that is interesting topic. and thanks again everybody!!


----------

